# Lifetime Service



## cancun64 (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anybody have any ideas if how to get a "great" deal on lifetime with the Siruis only programming ? The best I could get is $399.99 and have tried many times with different levels WITH NO LUCK !!!
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

It actually used to be $499, but they changed the terms slightly and lowered it to $399 a few years back. I don't believe you are going to get any deals on it. The only thing you might get is if you had already paid for a multi-month subscription, they might use that prepayment as credit to apply toward the lifetime.


----------



## Dcm210 (Jan 17, 2009)

is there a lifetime sub to get both Sirius and XM?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The closest you could get is one (XM or Sirius) with the "Best of" package added on (an extra $100 as memory serves - I have a tuner with XM and 'best of Sirius' on a lifetime plan)


----------

